# Larry Bird Night Collectible Bag



## luckyflorida (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,
12 years ago I went to Larry Bird Night at the Boston Garden where Larry's fans offically said goodbye to him as a Celtic player. Everyone got a small green duffle bag filled with various Larry Bird collectible stuff. I stuck mine in a box in the attic 12 years ago and just found it again all these years later.
Would anyone be able to comment on what it's worth might be? It contains:
-T-shirt (never worn, never washed)
-Lapel pin
-Small box of Wheaties with Larry on it
-Large poster
-Refigerator magnet
-Collector's Edition Larry Bird history magazine
-Original Ticket with plastic display stand
-Small felt banner
-8 1/2 x 11 picture with drawings of Larry

I might put it all up on E-bay but I thought I ask around first to get an idea of its value.

Thanks!


----------

